# PPI Learning Hub



## daydreambeliever (Jan 3, 2019)

I have almost convinced myself to give the PE another go. If I decide to commit I believe the only thing I can change in my study habits from previous attempts is to focus on working as many problems as possible. I have a tendency of going down rabbit holes when it comes to video tutorials and classes. Once I start watching videos I can't stop, won't stop!!!!  :laugh:

I was wondering if anyone has used the Learning Hub that PPI offers. It's $149/month. I'm wondering if it's worth it? What is the difficulty level of the questions? Are thorough solutions given?


----------



## DLD PE (Jan 3, 2019)

Daydream,

I'm taking the exam again in April.  After some research I'm thinking along the same lines as you.  I've been focusing on as many problems as possible.  Right now I have plenty to work on and review.  For practice exams I have the NCEES, Eng Pro Guides, Graffeo and CI (1-4).  I know Wildi even has example problems.  It's amazing how much I forgot in the 2 months I took off since October (I started studying again as soon as I found out I did not pass).  I have not heard great things about PPI but I have plenty of material to study anyway.  I also have the quiz problems from Zach Stone's course and all the notes and end of class review problems.  

The only other practice exam I'm thinking of buying is the Eng Pro Guides Code drill book.  I think it's basically practice exam problems with dealing with nothing but Codes.  I scored highest on this section so not sure if I'll get it but I don't think it's too expensive.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jan 3, 2019)

daydreambeliever said:


> I have almost convinced myself to give the PE another go. If I decide to commit I believe the only thing I can change in my study habits from previous attempts is to focus on working as many problems as possible. I have a tendency of going down rabbit holes when it comes to video tutorials and classes. Once I start watching videos I can't stop, won't stop!!!!  :laugh:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has used the Learning Hub that PPI offers. It's $149/month. I'm wondering if it's worth it? What is the difficulty level of the questions? Are thorough solutions given?


When I took it, it had a 7 day trial. IF you canceled by the 7th day you would get refunded. I thought it was a good and fun way to study. However, a lot of problems are much more difficult than on exam. I think their are different Hubs you can take and I took the one with the 16th Edition CERM included and with exams and quizes. Its not very expensive and it does make you practice. i enjoyed. it.


----------



## a4u2fear (Jan 4, 2019)

my only experience with PPI is with the FE.

i had studied for months, decided to take their practice FE exam 1 week before the real exam (it is timed etc).  I got 20-30 questions in and completely stopped.  it was way harder, way harder that i thought it would be, way harder than the NCEES practice exam, and most of the things i studied.  i was so beaten i said, well, if this is how hard the real FE is i guess i can't pass and it's not for me.

a week later i took the FE and got nearly 100% in the morning section and did ok in the afternoon and passed first try.  night and day difference between the difficulty levels.

i've seen a few practice problems along with the way from PPI on the PE and in my opinion, they are not on par with the real exam.


----------



## roy167 (Jan 4, 2019)

It won't hurt to sign up for a week and see the level of difficulty. Only problem is they charge upfront $149 and then say they will give you a money back if you decide to not continue. Not sure when you want to get your money back whether they will come up fine terms and conditions.


----------



## DLD PE (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe that's the engineering economics/ethics sample exam portion of their package.


----------

